# TCR Carbon Steerer Tube question



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

Am looking at a TCR with carbon steerer fork. Does this fork take a star nut or does it come with a special insert for retaining the stem?
Thanks.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

mtbdcd said:


> Am looking at a TCR with carbon steerer fork. Does this fork take a star nut or does it come with a special insert for retaining the stem?
> Thanks.


The star nuts are for the aluminum steerers. There is a special insert that came with my frame when I bought it. It pushes out all the way around instead of just on the points of the "star". I would think that using a star nut on carbon could damage the steerer when it digs in.


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

*Thanks.*

You answered my question. It comes with a special nut.


----------

